# Best economical 3D arrow?



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Team 12Ring said:


> I am only 17 and looking to get into 3D target comps for the hell of it and was wondering if you experienced guys have a suggestion on a cheaper 3D arrow. My max to spend is around $100 a dozen. I would also like a website recomindation where I can get arrows customly cut and put wraps and fletching on.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


silver label Goldtip 22's, trim them from both ends and you will have an arrow as straight as the pro's for less then $80..


----------



## tecoutfitter (May 25, 2005)

i would suggest either the easton lightspeeds or the gold tips. gold tips either xt hunters or the ultralights with a silver label.

you can order from lancaster archery and they will cut and fletch them for you.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Check out Victory arrows their usually a little cheaper and their quality is unmatched.


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

Beman 9.3s shoot great as well for a budget 3d arrow. (Fatter Shafts)


----------



## riley1131 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nikon02 said:


> Beman 9.3s shoot great as well for a budget 3d arrow. (Fatter Shafts)


+1 there the same as fatboys.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Silver lableled Goldtip shafts. I have the X-Cutters and they do well for me.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Easton Lightspeeds. You can buy them for around $70 (raw Shafts). They shoot very well.


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

Beman 9.3's, great budget arrow, same components as Easton Fatboys


----------



## SRA MQ1 (Sep 27, 2006)

okarcher said:


> Check out Victory arrows their usually a little cheaper and their quality is unmatched.


+1 for VICTORY
X-ringer HV's
below your max budge, light fast and very durable dont think you would be disappointed.
I just shot them in the NAFAC field four arrows at one target LOTS of arrow slapping going on and only casulties were two pins and three nocks.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have to agree with the Easton Lightspeeds. They are probably the best all purpose arrow I've ever used.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

PM me and I will help you out


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am currently shooting Gold Tip Ultralight Entradas that I bought for $58/dozen from www.huntersfriend.com

This price is for raw shafts. They will cut them for free but fletching costs a little more.


----------



## copecolby (Aug 14, 2008)

just my opinion, but i wouldn't try victory arrows. everyone says there is a new batch for 08, but i have had two batches of the v-force v6. i thought i would give them a try to see what all the hype is. i had 8 out of 12 that busted at the nock end. one broke in half going into the target. weakest arrow i have ever shot.

i posted a reply on here and the owner said to have a glass of orange juice and wait for the new batch of arrows. it had been 3 weeks. they were cheap 80.00 for the dozen, but what makes them think that i will pay the big money for their better arrows. not happening. best arrow i have shot for 3-d is the easton lightspeeds. i can get them for 70.00 a dozen. 

i know there are a lot of victory fan boys on here, but i am new to the sport and i don't think that having a glass of orange juice is a convincing way to keep my business. just my opinion, so bash away fan boys.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Easton Lightspeeds!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the Easton lightspeeds. Beman ICS hunters are pretty good too. The ICS hunters are more durable but they are a little heavier and the uncut length is a little shorter.

Mark


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

I got a monthly deal on lightspeeds $40.00 /doz. was a all month special at archery experts.com. They have a bunch of good deals and are quick shippers & first rate. Check them out to see what they have going on now. & no I don't work for them.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

Beman 9.3. they are lower grade fatboys.easton and beman are the same company. The only 3D shaft that comes in more than 1 spine.:darkbeer:


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> PM me and I will help you out


take him up on this, mike will hook you up.

i just got some victory xringer hv's from him and i am completely satisfied.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

Kill Shill said:


> Beman 9.3. they are lower grade fatboys.easton and beman are the same company. The only 3D shaft that comes in more than 1 spine.:darkbeer:


not true shill,

the cxl's come in 3 spines and the victory xringers come in 2 spines.

my vote right now is for the x ringers and i have shot all of em.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

cxl's might go a touch over your budget but IMO they are worth it.

throw in some g nocks and bushings and your good to go :thumbs_up
i fletch mine with 1.8" 3d duravanes and couldnt get any happier with them


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Diamond113 said:


> I got a monthly deal on lightspeeds $40.00 /doz. was a all month special at archery experts.com. They have a bunch of good deals and are quick shippers & first rate. Check them out to see what they have going on now. & no I don't work for them.


i just checked that site , WOW !!!!

dozen goldtip pro hunter shafts $55 :mg:

nap dropaways and muzzy zero effect dropaway for roller guard bows ..
....
..... FOR $10 :mg::mg::mg:

super stix stabs for $25 :mg::mg::mg::mg:

now i just have to round up some extra money LOL


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Kill Shill said:


> Beman 9.3. they are lower grade fatboys.easton and beman are the same company. The only 3D shaft that comes in more than 1 spine.:darkbeer:


LMAO the ONLY shaft that comes in more than one spine LMAO and how do you say this is the "ONLY" 3D shaft??? please explain this one???




ttripp said:


> not true shill,
> 
> the cxl's come in 3 spines and the victory xringers come in 2 spines.
> 
> my vote right now is for the x ringers and i have shot all of em.


TY trip lets keep the info correct and not just hearsay from someone that obviously doesnt have much of a clue,


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

SRA MQ1 said:


> +1 for VICTORY
> X-ringer HV's
> below your max budge, light fast and very durable dont think you would be disappointed.
> I just shot them in the NAFAC field four arrows at one target LOTS of arrow slapping going on and only casulties were two pins and three nocks.


before draw and release..........comes VICTORY!

Go with some X-Ringers!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

pming veroshooter will be your best bet. I would go with some xringer hv350's in the v5 cut.
Derek


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

I stand corrected on the CXL's and the Vic's.I really didnt think the CXL's were that big in dia.? Shame on me on the CX, the Vic's are pretty new.Other than line jammers, everytime i see someone with CXL's they dont look that big?I guess its just the GT's that are 1 spine only.
Those Vic 350's are scary light?


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> Silver lableled Goldtip shafts. I have the X-Cutters and they do well for me.


:thumbs_up


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Aonther Vote for EastonLight speeds


----------



## tuned3d (Dec 19, 2008)

lightspeeds or redlines


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

check out the victory x-ringer hv v5's they are great arrow for the price. www.victoryarchery.com


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

If you want to save money then spend the extra 40 bucks and get some ACC's they will last you two or three seasons. Well Unless you miss alot, lol. Thats a money saver not to mention I dont think anyone would argue the ACC shaft as not being one of the most consistant in weight and flight of any arrow at any price.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

ChaseBaker said:


> before draw and release..........comes VICTORY!
> 
> Go with some X-Ringers!


Yep! I like the VX-22 too


----------



## cardiac kid (Jan 29, 2008)

Easton lightspeeds


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Another vote for the 9.3's :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ttripp said:


> not true shill,
> 
> the cxl's come in 3 spines and the victory xringers come in 2 spines.


Yep...what he said.

Fatboys - 3 Spines
CXLs - 3 Spines
Xringers - 2 Spines
9.3s - 3 Spines
Arrow Dynamics - 3 spines
CT Hippos - 3 Spines (My favorite) :thumb:


----------



## NC Forestry (Mar 11, 2008)

do not suggest the victorys at all, very weak.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

NC Forestry said:


> do not suggest the victorys at all, very weak.


What have you found that is very weak about them??? The only one ive had even break was one that went through a target and hit a wall. And even then, the only thing that happened was it cracked the sides were the tip pushed in.

Im not saying you havent broken any or its impossible to tear them up, but why post that w/out your "experience" with them. 

Ive shot HV350's in V5 adn V1 for all season long, and have yet to have one break from the rear. cant say that for most. Most of the time if you shoot an arrow, its done, or the rear insert is trashed. Not with the victory arrows. Ive had some that ive pounded multiple times and still no failures. Just put in a new bushing and grab another nock.
Derek


----------



## mcecil_pse88 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey if u r really wanting to get into 3D. Easton fatboys or lightspeeds. If u plan on shooting a lot and be competitive in archery. I shot these arrows when i was 17 and still do im only 20 so it wasnt that long ago.I shoot a lot and work around archery. u need any help on any thing else just leave me a message. Good luck i love c ing people getting into archery its a great sport and u can make some really good friends.:shade:


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

Kale said:


> silver label Goldtip 22's, trim them from both ends and you will have an arrow as straight as the pro's for less then $80..


+1 for Goldtip 22's.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Easton Redlines, I find they can do most things quite well. They're a good size for most venues and they seem to be tough as nails. I've only broken one in the 3 years that I've been shooting them, plus they come in LOADS of different spines.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Really I have a SUPER deal going on the XRingerHV V5's. I can't even post it here but PM me and I will give a great deal on a shaft that has become my 3D choice. 
You can try the XRingers for less than you think.


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

jre4192 said:


> I have to agree with the Easton Lightspeeds. They are probably the best all purpose arrow I've ever used.


Same here i hunt with them also


----------



## hppy4u2 (Jan 24, 2007)

My suggestion would be for the Easton Lightspeeds with bushings and g-nocks. This combo seems to make them really durable and cheaper in the long run because the green nocks that come with the arrows will crack when shooting 3D. Mine are set up with 80g points, 2" flex-fletch and they are shooting very well all the way out to 65 yards (bow is a Hoyt Katera).


----------



## bow hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

*easton lightspeed best shooting for the money*

:shade:


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

You cant go wrong with the Gold Tip XT's, great arrow at a great price and avialable everywhere.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

i believe 'economical' was the key word asked of the poster.

i currently shoot the GT ultralight entradas.

yeah, theyre .006 but under $50 clams a dozen raw shafts from lancaster.

square'em and put some pin nocks on them and your in business.

good luck making a decision, as there are a lot of choices available to us these days.

camoham


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

*(.3`s*



Nikon02 said:


> Beman 9.3s shoot great as well for a budget 3d arrow. (Fatter Shafts)


I`ll second this choice!!! Under $75 for a dozen!!!


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> PM me and I will help you out


no doubt my man....

contact mike and he will take real good care of ya at an affordable price with service that is unmatched.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## SQ229 (Jan 8, 2009)

beamans are good arrows, am currently shoootin gold tip 5575 xt hunter also hunt with them really like them, big advantage to a fater shaft though


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> Really I have a SUPER deal going on the XRingerHV V5's. I can't even post it here but PM me and I will give a great deal on a shaft that has become my 3D choice.
> You can try the XRingers for less than you think.


take him up on this. If you dont you will just waste money triing something else then evenually you will want a Victory.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

NC Forestry said:


> do not suggest the victorys at all, very weak.


and your reasoning is?


----------

